# How to Get help with Deposit for RCI?



## lamb (May 10, 2007)

My Falcon Glen deposit was rejected though I have no idea why.  Levy has been paid.  Who do I contact for assistance?  Long ago, there was 'Tony' from RCI SA that could assist in resolving these types of problems.  Who should I contact now?


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 16, 2007)

*Tony Letizia's R.C.I. Successor*




lamb said:


> My Falcon Glen deposit was rejected though I have no idea why.  Levy has been paid.  Who do I contact for assistance?  Long ago, there was 'Tony' from RCI SA that could assist in resolving these types of problems.  Who should I contact now?


Marli Dorfling -- mdorfling@rci.co.za -- took over from Tony Letizia as RCI International Specialist & helped us with stuff like that in 2005.  We haven't done any SA deposits since then, so there's no telling whether Marli Dorfling is still at that position or if the job has passed to somebody else.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Joe L (Jun 6, 2007)

Iv'e used thespecialists@rci.co.za before and had success.


----------



## TSTex02 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, Marli Dorfling is there. Thank you, Marli, for very quickly resolving our Sudwala deposit issue last week.


----------



## lamb (Jun 8, 2007)

Just a follow up to say thanks for the suggestions and to note that both email addresses will work to get assistance.  I sent a note to the generic 'specialists' email address and Marli was the person to respond that she would get the week deposited and has already done so.  In my initial request, I forwarded a copy of the resort's approval for my spacebanking request.


----------

